# Would a toddler sucking on a marker give you concern?



## tinyblackdot

I took about a 4 minute break from cleaning to check my email and messages online, and in that amount of time, dd somehow found a black crayola marker, and decided i guess to no only draw on some paper (no biggy) but to also suck on the ink end like a Popsicle.....her face was just covered in black marker! So should i call poison control do you think? I would assume they are non toxic, but i think she got quite a bit of it. THe tip of the marker is almost gray!

What should i do?


----------



## christy005

I would call if you're worried, but I think she'll be okay. I believe that all Crayola stuff is supposed to be non-toxic.


----------



## azmomtoone

can't hurt to call them right? You'd get a a quicker answer there than here, and it's free anyway isn't it?


----------



## meemee

whenever i was ever in doubt i always called poison control. even though i knew there was nothing to be concerned about i still called for reassurance. they were always v. kind and understanding and always called back an hour later to make sure everything was indeed ok.


----------



## AllyRae

It depends on the type of marker for me--if it was a sharpie or a dry erase marker, I personally would be a bit more concerned than if it were a non-toxic crayola washable marker.

And she's probably going to have some interesting colored diapers for awhile there, I would imagine...


----------



## Drummer's Wife

yeah, I think if it's a kid marker I wouldn't be as worried. My toddler draws all over himself when he gets a hold of his siblings markers







: drives me nuts but I understand your concern with her ingesting some.

it will ease your mind to give poison control a call.


----------



## mytwogirls

Yummy







: If it is Crayola then chances are it is non-toxic. Have you called poison control? Waiting to hear what you discovered......

Funny how those little boogers can make ya panic...ha ha


----------



## frontierpsych

eeew! Kids will eat anything, won't they? I wouldn't be too worried if it was Crayola, but I'd call just for reassurance.


----------



## bri276

nah, if it's crayola I wouldn't worry. I mean, I wouldn't exactly feed it to my kid on purpose, but she's eaten approximately 2 lbs of various crayola products over the years and is still going strong


----------



## octobermom

Quote:

http://www.crayola.com/canwehelp/con...view.cfm?id=86
Deanna


----------



## tinyblackdot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Deanna

thanks!


----------



## Xoe

I call poison control any time I have half a worry. they are helpful and reassuring. My husband worries a lot, even if I tell him something is okay. Rather than argue, I call poison control and hand him the phone. They are the best.


----------



## talk de jour

Crayola markers are non-toxic.


----------



## EviesMom

Mine's done that, only it was a green one! As long as it's a crayola marker, it's non-toxic, but if it will make you feel better, call Poison Control. And take a pic to tease her with when she's a cool teenager!


----------



## tinyblackdot

Oh yes already did it.....http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...1223081142.jpg


----------



## Momily

I wouldn't worry, if it was a different brand I might, but I really trust Crayola and their non-toxic products. However, I want to tell you a story about my son and a black Crayola marker in case the same thing happens to you -- hopefully it will save you a heart attack.

When DS was about 1 he had a feeding tube. At around this time he also got hold of and sucked on a black marker. A few hours later I was changing his diaper I saw that the contents of his feeding tube (which either should be milky like formula, clear like water, or yellowish like stomach acid, since those are the only things we put in it) was neon, almost glow in the dark green. I panicked and called poison control. I didn't mention the marker, but just described the color and swore that I couldn't think of anything that color he might have gotten into (it looked like "Mr. Clean" or some similar product but I kept everything locked up). The Poison control lady immediately asked me if he could have gotten hold of a Crayola marker. I said yes, but it was black and this stuff was definitely NOT black. She said that black is made up of different colored dyes and that the other colors are digested almost immediately but the green sticks around and makes either their stomach contents (which you'll see if he happens to throw up), or their pee neon green. She said it wasn't a problem but that parents call all the time with this concern because it's freaky to see a neon green diaper.

So, don't worry, and if he throws up green or pees green, you still don't have to worry!

Good luck!


----------



## OkiMom

DD has done that several times. I have to be super careful when shes coloring because if I turn my back and she gets bored she sucks on the marker. Shes never gotten sick. I get crayola markers/crayons etc becuase they are non toxic. If eaten they shouldn't do any harm (not that I encourage my daughter to eat them but its happened when she was younger)


----------



## boatbaby

DS's best friend used to suck on markers ALL the time! We used to joke when we'd see her "Oh, looks like T had markers for breakfast again!"

It would be all over her face.









Hope your little one is ok!


----------



## NewMama2007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xoe* 
I call poison control any time I have half a worry. they are helpful and reassuring. My husband worries a lot, even if I tell him something is okay. Rather than argue, I call poison control and hand him the phone. They are the best.









:

They're non-toxic...so not the best snack, but not harmful









Mine prefers crayons, herself (LOL).


----------



## hedgehogs4

Crayola is nontoxic - so laugh, learn a lesson and take a picture!


----------



## SquishyBuggles

Ditto everyone else, I wouldn't be concerned with Crayola as they're non-toxic. The same thing happened to my dd!


----------

